# Zombie survival guide



## Greed (Jun 6, 2010)

You wake up in your apartment, there is blood on the wall that came from the body in front of you. The door has been forced open, there is a handgun on the table with a couple of boxes of ammo for it. You grab it and go for the phone you call 911 but the phone line is dead. Your only option is to head out the front door, you walk to the railing to see the city in a state of disaster. 
Do you:
A.Take the elevator down to the 1st floor
B.Take the stairs since you don't trust the elevator
C.Check on your neighbors


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 6, 2010)

B. Take the stairs


----------



## Green (Jun 6, 2010)

A


----------



## Jester (Jun 6, 2010)

C


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jun 6, 2010)

If you were safe, I assume your neighbors were safe as well... C. Always safety in numbers.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 7, 2010)

C.


----------



## Greed (Jun 7, 2010)

You decide to check on your neighbors since there's safety in numbers. You start down the hall to your left and go door to door, no one seems to be answering. So much for the left side now you try to the right same thing except when you get to the last door just as your about to knock the door flys open with a man runing into you. Then you see a zombie that he was runing from comming towards you and him, your unsure what to do so you shoot a few times at it. The zombie stumbles back a few steps and then proceds to you again. "Shoot it in the head!" yelled the neighbor, you listen and do so and the zombie is down for the count. "The name's Al and I owe ya one man" said Al as he helped you up. Now that you have a partner do you:

A.Take the elevator 
B.Take the stairs
C.Search his apartment for supplies


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 7, 2010)

C, then B


----------



## Green (Jun 7, 2010)

C


----------



## Greed (Jun 7, 2010)

you decide to search the apartment, "well hate to burst your bubble but there ain't any thing that we could use, sorry man" said Al as you step back out. You decide to take the stairs down, after that you see that there are more zombies all around the place with people runing away from them. There are 3 buildings nearby. You choose to:
A.Head to the Pawn Shop
B.Head to the Gas Station
C.Head to the Bakery


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 7, 2010)

B


----------



## Green (Jun 7, 2010)

B


----------



## Greed (Jun 7, 2010)

You decide to enter the Gas Station. A few windows are busted and there is blood smeared around inside, you find the body of the once Gas Station employee laying in a pool of his on blood without a head. Since cash isn't important in this case you ignore the cash register and you grap some food, drinks, flash lights, matches etc. Your fully stocked so now its time to find survivors. You can go to either:
A.The Hospital
B.The School
C.The Police Station
D.The Firehouse


----------



## Green (Jun 7, 2010)

B


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 8, 2010)

B


----------



## Jester (Jun 8, 2010)

D


----------



## Flareth (Jun 8, 2010)

C


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jun 8, 2010)

Eh, sure. Let's go to the school. B.


----------



## Greed (Jun 8, 2010)

You decide to check the school with Al. The school is large with 3 floors, there's alot of bodies and blood here and there around the school. You head in the lunch room to stock up on a few more items and refill on anything you need. Then a group of zombie dogs run in and attack you and Al, now the dogs are dobermins so they are very dangerous. The dogs are too fast to be hit by the bullets so you run out and block the doors so they can't get out.
Now do you:
A.Continue searching the school
B.Go to the hospital
C.Go to the fire station
D. Go to the police station


----------



## Jester (Jun 8, 2010)

C


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 8, 2010)

B


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jun 9, 2010)

D, there might be ammo, more survivors thinking the same thing (arm themselves to the teeth), and then B to stock up on medical supplies, you never know, I see no point in the fire station, and I can't find any sugar yet...


----------



## thunder (Jun 9, 2010)

A


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jun 18, 2010)

A, then C. get any supplies you can from the school, then stock up on guns, ammo and other zombie fighting equipment


----------



## Teacher9985 (Aug 15, 2010)

B, to check for survivors and medical supplies, then D for more survivors and ammo.


----------



## Hogia (Sep 25, 2010)

A


----------

